# Reusable vs. Disposable Pee Pads



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! With the what comes in must come out thought in my mind :HistericalSmiley: , it had me considering reusable puppy pee pads. We've always used disposable pads, but Bella liked to use the potty outside too, but our Mr. Wilson has other ideas B) . Our guy uses the potty inside, so we are really going through a lot of pads. It's wasteful and costly. I'm wondering how many of you guys use the reusable pads and the pros and cons? I wish we could set this up as a poll, but I don't know how:blink:. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I used pads until about a year ago when I invested in a Piddle Place. I love it! I have one upstairs and one downstairs. It was an easy transition and no more nasty puppy pads.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I still use disposable but use the Smart Saver ones from Foster and Smith. They're just as absorb all and much less expensive.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never used the washable pee pads..that being said, I have known of some pups who have used them that sometimes confuse them with rugs or carpet..I have always used disposables and I have 3 pups..you can get 50 at Walgreens for 10.00. They also have a thicker pad in a package of 32 for the same price. My absolute favorite I get at Publix.. there are 32 in a package I think for 10.99..a little more expensive, but I find I have to change them less often. Puppies pee A LOT more often than adults. As Wilson matures, he won't go as much..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I use reusable pads. I have about 20 of them. I do not use dog pads but got the ones made for bed incontinence. They are about $10 a piece, I have used them for years. They have never stained. Come out great in the wash; I usually line dry them. Luck is fine with them, not accidents.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use the washable Pish Pads that Boo's Breeder sells. I bought a roll of it when we got him, cut them to different sizes and I can't believe how well they last.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I use Tena underpads size 17x24-disposable. They're around $36 or so for 300 on Amazon. For me it's a matter of convenience-easier to throw out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have both---I prefer to toss them but my frugal side bought a huge assortment of the non-disposables. I thought I might not be able to find them when we moved to Austria so bought the non-disposables & used them until I found the toss able ones. I now have a plastic (currently state-side) under the disposables so that works for Kitzi who tends to "wee on the edge" & it goes underneath! Ugh. 
I think when one considers water usage, etc. & how costly it is here in the Austin area---the disposables are about as economical as the other ones. I don't really know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I live in a co-op and thus have to use the laundry room downstairs where we're not allowed to put things like that in the wash as other tenants use the machines. I get the Foster and Smith ones. I really like them and get 200 at a time.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I use disposable ones for my dogs--and most often use the largest size disposable bed pads made for humans. Sometimes then I layer smaller ones over them. I could not begin to consider using the washable kind unless I had a separate washing machine for my dogs! Just eeeuw. LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I use ValuePetSupplies disposable pads. I order the bonus pack of 448 23x24 28gram disposable puppy pads that cost $69.99 ... this includes shipping and state tax charges! So, broken down price wise ... 56 pads cost $8.75.

I have ordered from ValuePetSupplies for several years now and have never been disappointed in their service. The pads are shipped immediately after I place my order. They are always shipped FedEx ... and, again with no extra shipping charges! You can order online at ValuePetSupplies ... or call 1-800-825-8373 to order by phone.

The pads are well made ... I have never had a leakage problem. With Snowball being on heart meds ... that includes Lasix, which causes him to pee a lot more, this is especially important to me that the pads are not flimsily made. 

The pads come in different color choices of blue and pink. Some of their other pads come in green, too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I use ValuePetSupplies disposable pads. I order the bonus pack of 448 23x24 28gram disposable puppy pads that cost $69.99 ... this includes shipping and state tax charges! So, broken down price wise ... 56 pads cost $8.75.
> 
> I have ordered from ValuePetSupplies for several years now and have never been disappointed in their service. The pads are shipped immediately after I place my order. They are always shipped FedEx ... and, again with no extra shipping charges! You can order online at ValuePetSupplies ... or call 1-800-825-8373 to order by phone.
> 
> ...


That sounds good Marie! I am going to check these out as I order most things online these days...thank you!:wub:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So much great information everybody. We will be checking in to all of your suggestions! :thumbsup: Thanks y'all!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Marie---I will try them next time---I made a copy of your msg. to put in my file! I just had ordered 100 from another company but we go through a lot at the moment w/both pups having urinary issues.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> That sounds good Marie! I am going to check these out as I order most things online these days...thank you!:wub:





edelweiss said:


> Thanks Marie---I will try them next time---I made a copy of your msg. to put in my file! I just had ordered 100 from another company but we go through a lot at the moment w/both pups having urinary issues.


April and Sandi ... I should have mentioned that you can order smaller and larger counts, too. You can order the 224count for $39.99. Also, that is the sale price ... but, I have never missed the sale price because that is the advertised sale price that shows up every two/four weeks. Right now it shows the sale price.

If you check the reviews ... it is five stars across on all 512 reviews. 

I always order more than I really need at the time ... only because I don't have to worry if there is an emergency or if the weather forecast calls for something like a blizzard!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks so much for posting that info Marie. I just ordered some for Wilson  . Oh and I actually ordered them on Amazon using Smile (since the store sells them on Amazon also) and that way they donate a little $ to the rescue we have assigned. Double score! Thanks Marie!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I have used the bed-size washable ones for about 2 years now. I also have about 20. I toss them in the washer with detergent and bleach and they come out looking brand new. My pups are used to them so it's "business" as usual.


----------

